# Rollfast Bikes....



## Classicriders (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been wanting to start a thread on specific makes for some time now.  So, I thought I would start with Rollfast.  D.P. Harris distributed many bicycle brands over the years, their signature brand being Rollfast.   They also distributed many many other brands, such as Yale, Winchester, Black Beauty, to Roamer, Harvard, Keystone, Pilgrim, Standard, Overland, Gold Medal, Athlete, Peerless, Purity, Crown, and Royal FLyer, to name just a few.  H.P Snyder was the manufacturer of all D.P. Harris bicycles as well as others, such as Hawthorne and Sam-Sco for example.
Anyways, I wanted to start this post to encourage collectors to post pics of their D.P. harris/H.P. Snyder bicycles.  I will start things off with two bikes.  First is a very nice Sam-Sco, circa 1941 100% original.  The second bike is a 1951 Rollfast that is absolutely beautiful and all original.


----------



## eazywind (Jan 19, 2009)

*1936 and early 1930's Rollfast bikes*

1936 Speed of ease






1930's Overland


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful bikes Marc!  What is the badge on the Speed and Ease bike?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, beautiful bikes, and I really like this idea! Here's a picture of my HP Snyder made Hawthorne (at least, that's what research  suggested- please correct me if I am wrong). This is far from original  but I really enjoy it. I'm still playing with the two speed setup, drum brake wheel and will soon be adding the correct tank. 

http://i42.tinypic.com/20auryp.jpg

Easywind, do you recognize the Bendix two speed rear wheel?  It is working great.


----------



## eazywind (Jan 19, 2009)

*Royal Flyer*

Royal Flyer



Classicriders said:


> Beautiful bikes Marc!  What is the badge on the Speed and Ease bike?


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is another to add to the list...My 4th of July special...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/3109153224/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/3109153744/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/3108321017/


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice bike Hotrod!  How did you get it so shiny?  Ever consider putting a red, white and blue Standard badge on that bike?  

CR


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 20, 2009)

I wish I could take credit for the bike's condition but alas...I cannot. I bought the bike from Mart Mullins and he, or whomever, kept excellent care of the old ride. As for the badge, are you offering? I have not seen one but would be interested if one was available.


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 20, 2009)

I do have an NOS one, but it is the only one I have.  A Yale badge would work too, since they are red, white, and blue.  Same manufacturer, holes would line up and everything.  I have a really nice one if your interested, I could send you a pic.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 20, 2009)

Go ahead and send me a picture of what you have. I am not really wild about changing the "name" even if the holes line up but I am open to taking a look. Please include a price too. Thanks...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 27, 2009)

Two of mine, a 30's Rollfast 28"er, and a 41ish Hawthorne.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is my '41? Rollfast. My first resto about 8 years ago
Josh


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my craigslist 1935 Zenith.  Original and complete except hand grips.


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 1, 2009)

Some nice looking bikes!


----------



## nick the greek (Feb 6, 2009)

*1 owner standard bike,mint unrestored,need information*



Classicriders said:


> Nice bike Hotrod!  How did you get it so shiny?  Ever consider putting a red, white and blue Standard badge on that bike?
> 
> CR




hi mate,I have been looking for information on a bike,I belive its a 40`s standard bike in pristine condition never been pulled apart,anyway,you are the first in weeks of looking,that even knew what a standard is,and the red white and blue,can you tell me anymore about these bikes,if this were a 66 year old car,I would say it had 500miles on the clock,even original tyres,if you can help please leave me a message or call me on 0416635797 nick,thanks   yes thats right,never been taken apart,ever,screws still have the factory paint in them,its the best unrestored bike I have ever seen,thanks for your time.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 9, 2009)

"American Flyer" Rollfast - got up to 60 degrees today so thought I'd take a pic of my Rollfast. Just added the knuckle guards I picked up from Scott M. at the recent Indy bike meet.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks great Don!


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's my addition to this thread. Nice 1 owner bike (well, 2 owner now)





This bike is original down to the checkered sidewall tires. The tires were flat on the bottom from sitting on the ground, and were rock hard. I set the wheels in the back of my truck for the afternoon on a hot and sunny Texas August day and in the matter of a couple hours they were soft enough to inflate and round out nicely. The original tubes even hold air.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2009)

heres mine  a 1952 hoppy


mark


----------



## JRE (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet bike Scott.Marks Hoppy is even nicer in person.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 10, 2009)

Love that Hoppy bike. Is it a 24" or 26" er? What was the other cowboy bike made back then? Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks,  it is a 26 inch.  it did turned out nicer than i thought.  there was a gene autry bike also. I've never seen one in person.  i don't think they made them in 26inch. mark


----------



## rjs5700 (Feb 10, 2009)

*redline check PM*

redline1968 check your PM


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 10, 2009)

There was also a Davey Crockett bicycle.  I saw a photo of it about ten yrs ago on the web, but never saved it, and can;t find it anywhere now!!  It was original too.
Would LOVE to find the pics of that bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 10, 2009)

john,   here's some pictures of the rails that you requested it dusty but hope this works. mark


----------



## rjs5700 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Mark. I appreciate your help.
John


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 3, 2009)

*Bump*

bumped this thread for Matt .
welcome to the forum .


----------



## Dryden Bicycles (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Thomas!

Great bikes to all!


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 3, 2009)

*no problem*



Dryden Bicycles said:


> Thanks Thomas!
> 
> Great bikes to all!



Matt,
are you building a ROLLFAST ?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 7, 2009)

....here is my 1936 rollfast...


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 7, 2009)

Ronald, was that the bike badged as a Sam-Sco?  I picked up a pretty sweet Sam-Sco last night, hope I wasn't bidding against one of you guys.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 7, 2009)

..yes that is the Samsco , i was trying to restore the badge but i don't  have the 
patience for it :o right now, along i found this originele almost nos rollfast badge and now it is rollfast, maby one day i find me a nos samsco, but for now i like this one....and i wasn't bidding on that badge!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 7, 2009)

It wasn't just a badge

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380163542445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 7, 2009)

That is a cool bike...the stainless trim really sets it off. I was interested in it but decided to let it go thinking I would have a hard time finding a tank...or info on one...curious, would it also have trim on the tank?


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 7, 2009)

*CL Rollfast*

I drove 4 hours to St. Louis to pick up a 1941 Western Flyer and while I was there I picked up a bike for $40 off Craigs List. The guy didn't know what brand it was due to the repaint but as soon as I saw the painted head badge I figured I got a winner. Also has a Bendix kick back. Have no idea what year or model it is but I figure I still got one heck of a bargain.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 7, 2009)

The sprocket seems weird being a half inch pitch and having the R's on it,  possibly a conversion.

  But I like the bike and I think it will be a great rider.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 8, 2009)

Not that weird...mine is 1/2in pitch too...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/3109153224/in/set-72157602356066779/


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 8, 2009)

Search ebay for "Rollfast Book" and buy it.  It will have all of the models in there, including the Rollfast version of your Samsco bike.  
Both were Snyder built for D.P. Harris, which was the supplier for Samsco.
The tank is the long version and did have stainless strips on it with horn gills in the front.  Most likely a 38/39 due to the straight down tube.  The 40/41 bike had a curved down tube and the tank had no horn gills.  Also, the stainless fenders were not offered on 40/41 models. Here is a pic of my 41 Samsco.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks CR!!  I am gonna have a heck of a time finding the correct tank


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 8, 2009)

Finding a tank with the horn gills is tough enough, but finding it with the chrome pieces is the real challenge!!


----------



## filmonger (May 25, 2013)

*Rollfast Roamer*

I just picked this up....shame I didn't see it on e-bay earlier as I would have saved some dough. I thought there would be more info avail for 1920's HP Harris Bikes - but what is out there is rather slim. Does anyone know what the correct colour scheme for this bike might have been? I would like to repaint it correctly. Any other information for it's restoration would be very helpful.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2013)

No pics....


----------



## filmonger (May 25, 2013)

*RE: Pics*

Should be able to see them now!


----------



## old hotrod (May 25, 2013)

Glad this thread got reserrected...I can add my 35 to the list...


----------



## filmonger (May 26, 2013)

*1920's Roamer Paint?*

Nice bike Dave!  My question is..... Does the colour chart below from 1934 apply to my Roamer from the 20's?


----------



## babyjesus (May 26, 2013)

*Rollfast Zep*

Wow old thread - my Rollfast Zep with it's own airplane:


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone ever seen this chain ring on a bike???


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 26, 2013)

catfish said:


> Anyone ever seen this chain ring on a bike???




wow!  .....no I haven't.


----------



## 32jones (Jun 2, 2014)

*Wood wheel Keystone*

Not much activity on this thread given the many different badges H.P. Snyder built for. This is my late '20s early '30s Keystone found locally on craigslist. Most of the original finish had been stripped off and repainted rather poorly so I ended up stripping it. I found the truss fork on eBay but i do not know it's origin. I also added the seat and handlebars to replace what came with the bike so I could make it rideable and somewhat representative of it's original equipment. I'd like to see some similar bikes to get an idea of the paint colors and schemes that it would have come with. Does anyone know how to date it from the serial number? Any other information would be appreciated.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2014)

32jones said:


> Not much activity on this thread given the many different badges H.P. Snyder built for. This is my late '20s early '30s Keystone found locally on craigslist. Most of the original finish had been stripped off and repainted rather poorly so I ended up stripping it. I found the truss fork on eBay but i do not know it's origin. I also added the seat and handlebars to replace what came with the bike so I could make it rideable and somewhat representative of it's original equipment. I'd like to see some similar bikes to get an idea of the paint colors and schemes that it would have come with. Does anyone know how to date it from the serial number? Any other information would be appreciated.




Great bike! Unfortunately, so serial info for these. There is a Rollfast book, created by Classic Bicycle News. It has quite a few vintage ads going back to the early 30s. It's probably available in the Cabe book store.


----------



## 32jones (Jun 3, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Great bike! Unfortunately, so serial info for these. There is a Rollfast book, created by Classic Bicycle News. It has quite a few vintage ads going back to the early 30s. It's probably available in the Cabe book store.




Thanks, I'll see if I can find it. Some later model Keystones have turned up on the CABE but I haven't seen anything this early. It does seem to have a lot in common to the Rollfast frames.


----------



## kelvinwo (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice bike, I have a friend who has collection of vintage bike, he has a 1940's Rollfast similar to this one.


atlanta ga law firms


----------



## 32jones (Jun 5, 2014)

kelvinwo said:


> Very nice bike, I have a friend who has collection of vintage bike, he has a 1940's Rollfast similar to this one.




Post some pics!


----------



## bikiba (Jul 8, 2014)

I seriously love the RF bikes. One of my two rollfasts.

I just started cleaning the red one and got new tires for it. I bought the RF book, but neither of my models were in there. I am guessing mine are mid to late 50s. Any info on later RF models is appreciated!


----------



## 1969nam (Mar 1, 2016)

I finally found my first bike I owned as a kid. Identical 26" Shamrock green Rollfast on ebay. Serial # on left rear drop out (SE) C139917. The bike is being delivered today from Fedex. My very first bike was a Shamrock green color Rollfast. I have some literature for Rollfast. Mine has the shorter front fender with only 1 fender brace(stay). I have a Rollfast ad from 1957-59 showing this lower twin bar cantilever frame in Shamrock green with this front fender and 1 fender stay. A middleweight with tires 26" x 1.75. I told the fellow to keep the basket. Any help is greatly appreciated. I was 10 years old in 1960, so I put the bike time frame from 1959 to 1962. I would like to remove the reflector tape, I will try one, if not they are exactly from the era I grew up with. I have my all original 1954 Murray tractor pedal car, I put these reflector's on the tractor also. Time to make a decision, replace rims and tires, grease the crank, plus try and preserve this. I have also contacted a local bike restorer, so what is the choice I have to make ? This is an original paint bike, not perfect by any means !


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2016)

I would replace the tires, service, detail, and ride. A true restoration will be expensive and way more than the bike is worth. Also, assuming you want to enjoy this bike i.e. ride it then original is probably better. While I have no hesitation riding a restored bike there are many who are afraid to get a scratch or ding. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok I understand. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Sooznd (Jun 25, 2017)

1969nam said:


> I finally found my first bike I owned as a kid. Identical 26" Shamrock green Rollfast on ebay. Serial # on left rear drop out (SE) C139917. The bike is being delivered today from Fedex. My very first bike was a Shamrock green color Rollfast. I have some literature for Rollfast. Mine has the shorter front fender with only 1 fender brace(stay). I have a Rollfast ad from 1957-59 showing this lower twin bar cantilever frame in Shamrock green with this front fender and 1 fender stay. A middleweight with tires 26" x 1.75. I told the fellow to keep the basket. Any help is greatly appreciated. I was 10 years old in 1960, so I put the bike time frame from 1959 to 1962. I would like to remove the reflector tape, I will try one, if not they are exactly from the era I grew up with. I have my all original 1954 Murray tractor pedal car, I put these reflector's on the tractor also. Time to make a decision, replace rims and tires, grease the crank, plus try and preserve this. I have also contacted a local bike restorer, so what is the choice I have to make ? This is an original paint bike, not perfect by any means !View attachment 290896




Wow- so glad you were able to locate a bike just like your first!. The first bike I remember having was a 1957 or 1958 24" girl's Rollfast in blue. My brother got a boy's version in red.  You mentioned having some literature from Rollfast. Would you mind scanning the pages of the catalog or ad you have? If you can't post a pdf here, let me know and I will message you my email.

thanks so much!
Susan


----------



## Nashman (Jun 28, 2017)

Classicriders said:


> I have been wanting to start a thread on specific makes for some time now.  So, I thought I would start with Rollfast.  D.P. Harris distributed many bicycle brands over the years, their signature brand being Rollfast.   They also distributed many many other brands, such as Yale, Winchester, Black Beauty, to Roamer, Harvard, Keystone, Pilgrim, Standard, Overland, Gold Medal, Athlete, Peerless, Purity, Crown, and Royal FLyer, to name just a few.  H.P Snyder was the manufacturer of all D.P. Harris bicycles as well as others, such as Hawthorne and Sam-Sco for example.
> Anyways, I wanted to start this post to encourage collectors to post pics of their D.P. harris/H.P. Snyder bicycles.  I will start things off with two bikes.  First is a very nice Sam-Sco, circa 1941 100% original.  The second bike is a 1951 Rollfast that is absolutely beautiful and all original.



VERY NICE BIKES, GOOD TOPIC. D.P. Harris was a Canadian. 


sm2501 said:


> Here's my addition to this thread. Nice 1 owner bike (well, 2 owner now)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beauty!!  Great tire trick as well!!


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 4, 2018)

My first DP Harris Rollfast project.  I started working on a rat bike a year ago that had an old Murray frame and somehow that project migrated to this project.  Funny how that happens... I'm not sure how this bike will end up, but for now I started with this look.  At some point I may install period correct fenders, handlebar and other parts.  I have the original Troxel seat beautifully restored.  It goes to powder coat this week.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 4, 2018)

My two Rollfasts


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Here’s my Rollfast 
 As Found 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 5, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s my Rollfast
> As Found View attachment 748927View attachment 748928
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm so jealous.  Here's my Rollfast as found. Isn't she beautiful?  I love her tan  JimRoy


----------



## tech549 (Feb 5, 2018)

just put this one together


----------



## Rockkit (Mar 30, 2018)

What a great group, LOVE the pics... This is my mid '30s? or so SamsCoe badged/Rollfast, gifted to me a few years ago by a shop owner I worked for who was going out of business. It sat in a couple of boxes as a basket case on my bench until recently, I resurrected it; My first real "refresh". I still need a couple pieces to get it closer to original, (It was ridden daily as recently as 1966) but it is a my rider now.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> My two Rollfasts
> View attachment 748759 View attachment 748760 View attachment 748761 View attachment 748762




Very nice pair!


----------



## dogdart (May 1, 2018)

My ML long tank find


----------



## rollfaster (May 1, 2018)

Keeping this one, and changed up the look...again. Nice wide bars and blackwalls.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (May 1, 2018)

1939 Zenith badged Rollfast (a very smooth and comfortable rider)


----------



## sue12 (May 1, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> 1939 Zenith badged Rollfast (a very smooth and comfortable rider)
> View attachment 798858 View attachment 798859





Tim the Skid said:


> 1939 Zenith badged Rollfast (a very smooth and comfortable rider)
> View attachment 798858 View attachment 798859



I like this thread, lots of cool info and for viewing pleasure here is my zenith badged rollfast. It is in patina but easily handles my six  foot size for riding.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2018)




----------



## JimRoy (Oct 13, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> I'm so jealous.  Here's my Rollfast as found. Isn't she beautiful?  I love her tan  JimRoy
> View attachment 748963
> Here she is now fall 2019.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ricollector (Oct 13, 2019)

1946 Rollfast. I purchased and transformed from Ann Arbor 2019 show.


----------



## Zaz (Nov 7, 2019)

September 1951


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is my 34 Rollfast. Originally had 28” wheels but upgraded to 700c42m wheel/tire combo with a 3 speed Shimano Nexus hub. Upgraded the standard pitch hub to a 1 inch skiptooth rear cog from Ichibike so I can use the original skiptooth chainring. The grip-shift and Thompson oversized ball end grips work and look great together.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 15, 2020)

Found this old gal in a local basement. I have made an offer from the gut and I am hopeful. Lots of work to do if she comes home with me. I am thinking 1938-1940? Those fenders must be stainless...


----------



## tech549 (Feb 22, 2020)

heres a few


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 2, 2020)

Jim Barnard said:


> Found this old gal in a local basement. I have made an offer from the gut and I am hopeful. Lots of work to do if she comes home with me. I am thinking 1938-1940? Those fenders must be stainless...
> 
> View attachment 1140388
> 
> ...



Jim,
I just picked this same bicycle up recently, except it has a Rollfast head badge.
Its in rough shape and the fenders were chromed, but it’s all peeling off now. 
Thought I had a photo. Too dark now . I’ll post pictures later.


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## higgens (Jun 2, 2020)

Love my royal flyer


----------



## stezell (Jun 2, 2020)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1204595



I'm digging that reverse paint Catfish.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 2, 2020)

38 Hawthorne


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## JimRoy (Jul 1, 2020)

JimRoy said:


> My first DP Harris Rollfast project.  I started working on a rat bike a year ago that had an old Murray frame and somehow that project migrated to this project.  Funny how that happens... I'm not sure how this bike will end up, but for now I started with this look.  At some point I may install period correct fenders, handlebar and other parts.  I have the original Troxel seat beautifully restored.  It goes to powder coat this week.
> 
> View attachment 748745
> View attachment 748746



Here’s how it ended up


----------



## Nashman (Jul 1, 2020)

JimRoy said:


> Here’s how it ended up
> View attachment 1221893
> 
> View attachment 1221894



I like those Schwalbe tires. I'm running them on 2 of my CCM bikes with 28 inch rims. Good job, wrench and pump are nice details! Clean looking ride.


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 1, 2020)

Nashman said:


> I like those Schwalbe tires. I'm running them on 2 of my CCM bikes with 28 inch rims. Good job, wrench and pump are nice details! Clean looking ride.



Thanks. I removed the pump and mounted the wrench in another location.  I also installed a Link Belt B502 Block Chain.  I now feel safe standing on the pedals going up hills. I have some chain leftover if you’re interested. I also built the 28” Velocity Blunts with distressed spokes and paint. It’s now my daily rider.   Very strong and worth every penny.   I get compliments almost daily.  Thanks for responding.  JimRoy.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 9, 2020)

My only complete Rollfast. 1940 4 Bar girls bike. Love this oddball too!


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2020)

Was just going to post some bikes here but just realized I don't own any Rollfast badged ( I see some didn't catch Rollfast in the Thread title ) Snyder's anymore, most I have are Hawthorne's but here's one I use to own!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 19, 2020)

My 1946 Rollfast original paint with Troxel oil cloth seat.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 20, 2020)

"Ol' Crusty"...1941, all original except for the tires and grips.


----------



## markmdz (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm new to this group and new to these older Rollfast bikes, although I've been collecting bikes for many years, I've just never picked up one of this vintage.  Can anyone help me identify this specific year and model?  Any insight on the pedals?  From what I've found so far, this looks like a mid to late 30's bike, but I have yet to find the pedals any any similar bikes.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 31, 2021)

That looks like a Rollfast Overland. My 46 Rollfast has Torrington 8 pedals.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 31, 2021)

The red bike with the *Z*-*18*,*228* serial number looks like a ~*1938* Rollfast bicycle perhaps with one of the alternative DP Harris head badges; (Athlete, Peerless, &c.). 
It is the shorter “sport-motorbike” model.


----------



## markmdz (Feb 1, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The red bike with the *Z*-*18*,*228* serial number looks like a ~*1938* Rollfast bicycle perhaps with one of the alternative DP Harris head badges; (Athlete, Peerless, &c.).
> It is the shorter “sport-motorbike” model.





Ernbar said:


> That looks like a Rollfast Overland. My 46 Rollfast has Torrington 8 pedals.




Embar - Thank you!  I'll have to do some homework on the Torrington 8 pedals.

Archie - Much appreciated.  I'll keep looking around for more pictures of 1938's.  I'm amazed that you were able to see the serial on the bottom bracket from those pics.  I'll have to look at the paint schemes on the DP and other brandings you mentioned.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 1, 2021)

Jimbo. I like how you got the nexus gears rolling with the ichibike skiptooth cog.     Jim B.... Did you score that blue basement bike?     Ernbar that is some amazing original paint.  @jimbo53 @Ernbar @Jim Barnard


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 1, 2021)

Here is my Snyder built "sport motorbike" or "fastback". It would look really great with red rollfast fenders, a dropstand, banana tank, and a zep light. It is a 38 frame but many of the parts and pieces came off another possibly earlier bike of the same type.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Feb 1, 2021)

Here’s my 1934 Hibbard true value hardware champion.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 1, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Jimbo. I like how you got the nexus gears rolling with the ichibike skiptooth cog.     Jim B.... Did you score that blue basement bike?     Ernbar that is some amazing original paint.  @jimbo53 @Ernbar @Jim Barnard




Thanks, the paint cleaned up really well with WD40 and 0000 steel wool. I picked it up while visiting my brother in law in Ohio a few months ago, still having the original US Chain tires that looked new except for a slight gash on the front tire’s side wall so I replaced them since I ride all my bikes.


----------



## genesmachines (Mar 20, 2021)

HELP,  I need some 2 centss please. I just purchased this rollfast bike and can't find pics of another like it. numbers on bottom bracket are 05NS and under seat 80109, couldn't find a letter. What year do  most think it is? and value please.   last pics show the faint striping on tank and chain guard. Thought the Rs in the sprocket were neat


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 20, 2021)

NS I believe stands for Snyder . Looks like a 1950 cause they stamped the year backwards for some reason. Mine is a 1946 and is stamped 64. Nice bike.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 20, 2021)

genesmachines said:


> HELP,  I need some 2 centss please. I just purchased this rollfast bike and can't find pics of another like it. numbers on bottom bracket are 05NS and under seat 80109, couldn't find a letter. What year do  most think it is? and value please.   last pics show the faint striping on tank and chain guard. Thought the Rs in the sprocket were neat
> 
> View attachment 1376314
> 
> ...



hi gene


----------



## Barto (Mar 22, 2021)

Maybe I missed it, can someone explain the differences the 36 - 38 Snyder frames (Fastbacks)


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 12, 2021)

Barto said:


> Maybe I missed it, can someone explain the differences the *36*-*38* Snyder frames (_fastbacks_)



Maybe not the kind of details that you might be looking for, but I believe that Snyder bicycles would have had different serial number prefixes stamped on the bottom bracket crank hangers:
Snyder Little Falls NY.
1936-X
1937-Y
1938-Z
Excelsior Michigan City Ind.
1936-E
1937-F
1938-G.
[Might not be exclusive to sport motorbike frames].


----------



## Barto (Jun 12, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Maybe not the kind of details that you might be looking for, but I believe that Snyder bicycles would have had different serial number prefixes stamped on the bottom bracket crank hangers:
> Snyder Little Falls NY.
> 1936-X
> 1937-Y
> ...



Thanks for the info,  I was thinking style/ visual differences!  Seat post, drop outs things like that!


----------



## genesmachines (Jun 12, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Maybe not the kind of details that you might be looking for, but I believe that Snyder bicycles would have had different serial number prefixes stamped on the bottom bracket crank hangers:
> Snyder Little Falls NY.
> 1936-X
> 1937-Y
> ...



thanks for the info. i just purchased an american flyer and was told it was made by snyder. serial number X44249 so its a 36.


----------

